# Diablo 2 Problem



## Aranie (4. Juli 2008)

Und zwar habe ich ein eigentl. schon sehr altes Problem aus D2 und zwar wenn man aus dem battlenet fliegt dann bekommt man schonmal den Fehler:

"Ihr CD-Code wird zurzeit von folgender Person benutzt: (Meinname)"

Bitte versuchen sie es in 5 Minuten erneut.



So normal war dies auch nie ein Problem. Ich habe immer 5min gewartet und dann ging es. 

Und jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Ich bin heute Mittag aus dem bnet geflogen und diese Meldung kam. Aber inzwischen kann ich immer noch nicht wieder einloggen, weil angeblich ich selbst immer noch meinen CDkey benutze. Hat jemand eine Idee wiso die meldung diesmal solange bleibt und wie ich diese weg bekomme?

Danke
schonmal
Aranie


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juli 2008)

Wie in den meisten Fällen hilft: warten.
Erstmal würde ich 24 Stunden warten.
Wenn das Problem dann immer noch besteht, würde ich den Support kontaktieren.


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wie in den meisten Fällen hilft: warten.
> Erstmal würde ich 24 Stunden warten.
> Wenn das Problem dann immer noch besteht, würde ich den Support kontaktieren.



Aber natürlich nur wenn du erstens eine Original CD besitzt und sicher bist, das niemand außer dir diesen Code benutzt. Also schick im zweifelsfall deine kleine Schwester ins Bett und sag ihr, das du jetzt auch mal spielen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpaltaLord (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab en anders Problem 

Will D2 auf em Mac OS X 10.5.3 ( Leopard ) installiern bekomme allerding eine fehler meldung das ich es im classic mode machen muss 

Hab mich schon auf vielen mac foren umgeschaut werde aber net schlau 

Falls irgendjemand das Problem hat und mir weiter helfen kann 

Freu ich mich schon mal auf eure Antworten


----------

